# Facebook video chat on linux?



## ~secret~ (May 7, 2012)

Facebook has become my primary way of staying in contact with friends and family, and I'm kind of annoyed that I can't use my webcam to talk to them. I've looked into this, but all I can find is people saying it just doesn't work on linux. Is there a workaround to this? VMware or WINE maybe? I really don't want to go back to WIndows if it's avoidable.

If it helps, I'm currently running Linux Mint 12 KDE on a HP Mini 210.


----------

